# Onkyo HT-S7409 vs Onkyo HT-S5400



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a few opinions on buying my first home theater set up and I apologize if I'm in the wrong place. Feel free to move this post to the appropriate area if needed. I've been looking for a while at HTiB (I know, I know) and I'm debating between Onkyo HT-S7409 vs Onkyo HT-S5400 and the only differences I know off are: the S7400 is networked an only 5.1 and the s5400 is 7.1 and has the Audyssey mic calibrator (which is very nice). Are there other differences I should be considering? If there's a better sub $500 setup you could suggest I'm open to that too. I live in an apartment so I don't need much but future proofing when I move into a house would be good. It would mostly be for movie/tv viewing and some music. I have no need for an ipod/iphone dock or connection (android user so if there's one with that option it would be nice) but if its included oh well. I was also looking for 4 or more hdmi pass-throughs and a wide range of decoders (TrueHD, DTS-HD and PCM). I'm sure it's also apparent I know nothing about sound systems. 

Thanks!

P.S. I'm getting my tax refund Friday and I'm hoping to have a decision made by then but I don't know enough to make an informed decision and I hate buyers remorse lol.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would choose the one with Audyssey as it really is a wonderful technology that brings out the best in your Room. While I quite often advocate purchasing HT Components piece by piece when the budget requires it, $500 really makes it difficult and close to impossible to put together a non HTIB. I will look around and see if there are any amazing deals out there that might make it possible to put together a separates HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. I'll be on the lookout for your post. I could probably go to $600 but I don't relish sleeping on the couch when my wife finds out .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If willing to start with a pair of Towers and an AVR, this deal on the MartinLogan Motions is fantastic:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2-Latest-_-HomeAudioSpeakers-_-82981007-L021C

As they need some power to sound their best, the Onkyo TX-NR609 puts out as much power as many $1000 plus AVR's and can be had for $319. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

So it would be $300 for a pair of Motion 10's and $319 for an Onkyo TX-NR609. The Speakers MSRP is $800 and the AVR's is $600. When funds permit, add the Dayton Sub 120 for between $120-180 Dollars next. The Subwoofer was selling for as little as $129, but the prices have gone up lately and last I looked it was selling for $179. Still an amazing value and it looks and sounds like a $600 Subwoofer. Next comes the Center Channel and Surrounds, but just the Motion 10's and the fantastic TX-NR609 would be a huge step up from a HTIB.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, Shipping on the Speakers is free. The AVR should not cost more than 20 or 30 Dollars. Moreover, in a sense, having a pair of Tower Speakers and no Subwoofer would be more Apartment Friendly while simultaneously providing much higher fidelity.
J


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks. I like the AVR choice but the speakers are a bit much. With 2 little kids who knows when I would get the money again to finish the set up and I was hoping to have a 5.1 sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Completely understand. It is just at $300 a pair, they are a fantastic deal. With Newegg having some great deals, it is only a matter of time before the Center Channel and a pair of suitable Surrounds will be available for a great price. 

However, it is impossible to know whether you will have the ability to complete it in the future. That being said, a really high quality 2 Channel Setup is preferable to many over the Speakers in a HTIB. The Onkyo HTIB with Audyssey should serve you well in which case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Totally agree with Jack, your budget is limited and there wont be much to choose from. Those Onkyo packages do get decent reviews but I would imagine his two channel recommendation will do a little better just because more is invested in speakers.


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

TypeA said:


> Totally agree with Jack, your budget is limited and there wont be much to choose from. Those Onkyo packages do get decent reviews but I would imagine his two channel recommendation will do a little better just because more is invested in speakers.


I'm sure that's the better way to go but with the limited funds I'll probably get one of the HTiB options I listed and just upgrade the speakers later. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Enjoy your HTIB. May it bring you many years of faithful service.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations on choosing your HTIB from Onkyo. I shake my head in sorrow when friends tell me they bought a Samsung or Sony or (insert name of any HTIB advertised as 1000W) because it was $100 cheaper. Onkyo packs a great value into their systems, and they are fully upgradable piece by piece. With many other systems if you want to upgrade you have to start by putting your old system on Craigslist (or Kijiji in Canuckland).


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

Update: I believe I'm going to go with the Onkyo HT-S7409 and just upgrade the speakers later. Onkyo says the receiver in the package is the TX - NR609 which is a 7.2 receiver but they only put 5.1 in the box. My only question is whether it has the Audyssey speaker setup mic. I can't find that information anywhere and there isn't a user manual for download on the site.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

The one I looked at HHGregg didn't come with a mic. However this is a very good sounding system as far as HTIB goes. I liked it.


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

enthuz said:


> The one I looked at HHGregg didn't come with a mic. However this is a very good sounding system as far as HTIB goes. I liked it.


Yeah see that's my confusion. Some of the reviews on both Onkyo HT-S7409 and Onkyo TX-NR609 (receiver included in 7409) mention the mic and the amazon forum even has a question and answer about how long the mic wire is. But there's nothing in the description. Is it even something I can get by itself as an option?


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

If people who have ordered and received it says that the mic is in the box, then go with that.


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

Nevermind, it's called Multi-EQ and it is indeed included in the s7400


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I found a package description for the 7409 at Gibby's, which specifies auto calibration with mic included. Canadian pricing is $648. :tears:

http://www.gibbyselectronicsupermar...annel-home-theatre-system-hts7409-p-7453.html


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

phreak said:


> I found a package description for the 7409 at Gibby's, which specifies auto calibration with mic included. Canadian pricing is $648. :tears:
> 
> http://www.gibbyselectronicsupermar...annel-home-theatre-system-hts7409-p-7453.html


Thanks. Wow that price is ridiculous. Oh I thought you guys might get a kick out of the sopisticated system I'm using in my setup right now. http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-S220-Speaker-System-Subwoofer/dp/B000RQSGYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327459152&sr=8-2 :help:


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey its a start at least. Just read up and study like most of us and we can some day run with the big boys.


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

So still waitning for my tax return but I had a couple additional questions if you don't mind. I'm not aware what kind of connections are on the Onkyo HT-S7409 and included speakers. Can I use banana plugs? Are they different types on the speakers and reciever? I'd like to use the ones that thread through the ends rather than through the sides. Can you point me in the right direction? Also, I won't be using the included speaker wire because it's too thin and short. Would somthing like this be okay RCA AH14100SN 100 Ft. 14-Gauge Speaker Wire? Is there anything additional I should look at buying for installation or other? Thanks again.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The receiver on that package is the 609 which has 5 way binding posts. You can use bare wire ends, spade connectors, or banana connectors. The RCA wire you linked to is fine. If you want to hide the wire inside the walls use this stuff
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10239&cs_id=1023902&p_id=2820&seq=1&format=2
You could also save a few bucks and use 16 ga, it would be adequate. Can't go wrong with 14 though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DudeGuru said:


> So still waitning for my tax return but I had a couple additional questions if you don't mind. I'm not aware what kind of connections are on the Onkyo HT-S7409 and included speakers. Can I use banana plugs? Are they different types on the speakers and reciever? I'd like to use the ones that thread through the ends rather than through the sides. Can you point me in the right direction? Also, I won't be using the included speaker wire because it's too thin and short. Would somthing like this be okay RCA AH14100SN 100 Ft. 14-Gauge Speaker Wire? Is there anything additional I should look at buying for installation or other? Thanks again.


Hello,
I tried to look at this before, but I have yet to find any Back Panel Pictures of the AVR that comes with it. The vast majority of HTIB's come with Speaker Cable with proprietary connectors. This includes the AVR where as opposed to normal Binding Posts, there are holes for the proprietary plug of the included Speaker Cable. 

On the whole you cannot add separate speakers to an HTIB. The Onkyo is a bit nicer than most are, but I still would not be surprised if you are stuck with the Cable provided and no way to upgrade. These are major reasons I try so hard to provide alternatives to HTIBs on the whole. Hopefully a Store nearby has it on display and you can see it in person.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I tried to look at this before, but I have yet to find any Back Panel Pictures of the AVR that comes with it. The vast majority of HTIB's come with Speaker Cable with proprietary connectors. This includes the AVR where as opposed to normal Binding Posts, there are holes for the proprietary plug of the included Speaker Cable.
> 
> On the whole you cannot add separate speakers to an HTIB. The Onkyo is a bit nicer than most are, but I still would not be surprised if you are stuck with the Cable provided and no way to upgrade. These are major reasons I try so hard to provide alternatives to HTIBs on the whole. Hopefully a Store nearby has it on display and you can see it in person.
> ...


The AVR that comes with it is the Onkyo TX - NR609.










I don't know what the back of the speakers look like though...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You should be golden. That is quite impressive and rare that a HTIB includes a main line AVR. This really provides the best of both worlds in the sense that if you currently do not have the budget for a separate 5.1 Setup, this provides you with the flexibility to do so in the future.

That being said, if spending around $700 for it, I can find Speakers and a Subwoofer that will better the ones that come with the 7409. That is provided you purchase the AVR from Accessories4less for $319.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Buy.Com is currently selling it for $499 plus Shipping. It is Shipped by J&R so you well might have a Warranty. I am not 100% sure, but J&R are an Authorized Dealer. Where it gets tricky is that I do not think Buy.Com is.
J


----------



## DudeGuru (Jan 24, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Buy.Com is currently selling it for $499 plus Shipping. It is Shipped by J&R so you well might have a Warranty. I am not 100% sure, but J&R are an Authorized Dealer. Where it gets tricky is that I do not think Buy.Com is.
> J


Amazon has it for $478 and they are an authorized retailer so the warenty is good. So I can use any bananaclip with that ABRAHAM? What connection do you think the speaker has?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DudeGuru said:


> Amazon has it for $478 and they are an authorized retailer so the warenty is good. So I can use any bananaclip with that ABRAHAM? What connection do you think the speaker has?


Hello,
I would guess either 5 Way Binding Posts and hopefully not Spring Clip Terminals. I do not think they will be proprietary, but you never know. I am still shocked there is a HTIB with an AVR that allows for future upgrades. Definitely impressive. And a great AVR to boot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

